# Wright Brothers Crank Set



## terrypaulkettering (Dec 6, 2019)

Hello Everyone just wanted to share my Wright Brothers VanCleve Crank Set 
I got it from a old friend who got me started on bike collecting here in Dayton Ohio 
he contributed to Fred Fisk book The Wright Brothers from Bicycle to Biplane.
he found it 35 years ago here in Dayton Ohio.
I showed it to The Wright Brothers Bicycle Shop on West Third St the same location it was back in the day.
they were impressed to see one


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Dec 6, 2019)

Nice twenty-two (22) tooth Fauber-Wright Lee Van Cleef chain ring sprocket, even with the extra hole. 
As for the crank "set" it would be nice to see if the  drive pin of the crank fits the chain ring sprocket.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 6, 2019)

This Fauber chainring isn't proprietary to the Wright bicycle, is it?


----------



## 47jchiggins (Apr 24, 2020)

Does anyone have pictures of this ring on any other bike (manufacture)?
I can think of several chainrings that were used specificically on certain bikes only, just wondering if this might be the same.






						1900 Van Cleve Catalogue
					

1900 Wright Bicycle Catalogue. Part of the Wright Brothers Aeroplane Company, a virtual museum of pioneer aviation, the invention of the airplane, and man's first flights. Sponsored by the First To Fly Foundation, Inc.



					www.wright-brothers.org


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 24, 2020)

Great Western, badge Cyrus, now owned by Chris Hammond, @Robertriley


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 24, 2020)

I notice that to that one has a patent date on it in mine does not.   Otherwise it's the same crank.


----------



## stezell (Apr 24, 2020)

Here's the Great Western badged Witte Flyer I got from Brant.


----------



## Brian R. (Apr 24, 2020)

Here's one. The chainring on the right.


----------



## Brian R. (Apr 24, 2020)

And another:


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Apr 24, 2020)

The 3 mushrooms (or 6) chain ring sprocket was called a 3-arm in some Chicago Fauber ads. 
The earlier (ToC?) versions appear to have the drive pin within one of the larger mushroom holes; later Indiana GWM-Fauber versions appear to have the drive pin aligned to one of the 3 arms. 
Not sure about the odd offset distance of the drive pin - thus the extra hole in the example first posted.


----------



## fordsnake (Apr 26, 2020)

If everything is equal–crank arm hole and drive pin...than a picture is worth a 1000 words!







No two patterns are the same!  The 3 large mushrooms on "B" are slightly indented on their tops offering more of a kidney bean shape. Plus, the bottoms of the 3 large mushrooms on both "B&C" are diminished.


----------



## SKPC (Apr 26, 2020)

Lovely chainring and one of my favorites....The number 3 is significant in many ways, and particularly in terms of mathematics.  The 3 skull-head cutouts as well as the six imperfect triangles and the two fangs in each of the kidney bean ovals really bumps up the cool factor.


----------



## 47jchiggins (Apr 26, 2020)

fordsnake said:


> If everything is equal–crank arm hole and drive pin...than a picture is worth a 1000 words!
> 
> View attachment 1181589
> 
> ...



Very interesting..........I like the work on the graphics Carlton although, the two bikes are opposite the picture of the chainring in the catalog and align with “C” ? The number of teeth on “C” is the same as the ring in the catalog and the two bikes. I wonder if it’s just how the graphics were done in the catalog?


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Apr 26, 2020)

Just measured a GWM “crown” sprocket; the drive pin hole is about 1+5/8” from the shaft hole, center-to-center.  [And the shaft hole is fairly tight on 15/16” minus a few hairs]. 
I believe that the different sizes are only similar; 26 tooth being about 18% larger than the 22 tooth, in one dimension; and about 40% larger in area.  One was not a scaled up or down version of the other.


----------

